# من يستطيع تحديد المواضيع المتعلقه بأختبار Part A2 من CSWIP 3.1



## أبوفيصل سعود (2 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 

تقدمت لأختبار CSWIP 3.1 ونجحت في أربع أختبارات وتبقى لي Theory Part A2 يحتاج لأعادة أختبار. أختبار Theory Part A2 يحتوي على General Welding Theory و Product Technology بلأضافه الى ال NDT. أريد أن أعرف بتحديد ماهي المواضيع المتعلقه ب General Welding Theory و Product Technology من جميع مواضيع CSWIP 3.1وذالك لتركيز على المواضيع المعنيه في الأختبار. 

وشكرا


----------



## ENG.RADI (5 يناير 2011)

ممكن تفيدني وين اخت هالدوره وبكم رسومها وهل هي صعبه ام سهله مع اني اعمل في جودة اللحام استخراج عيوب اللحام بأشعة اكس .

بارك الله فيك


----------



## habib22 (5 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز العمل في مجال الفحص الهندسي باشعة اكس جيد جدا ولكن ينبغي عليك وضع فيلم في جيبك للتاكد من كمية الاشعاعات التي دخلت الى جسمك بين الحين والاخر ولسلامتك حاول ان تبتعد عن جهاز الاشعة بعد تشغيله حوال 50 متر
وانصحك بان لاتعمل على اشعة كاما لانها اخطر وصعب التحكم فيها بينما مصدر الاشعة السينية كهربائي يمكنك اطفاء الجهاز فورا اذا احسست بالخطر . حاول ان تتعلم كيف تقرا عيوب اللحام عبر نتائج التصوير باشعة اكس فهذه هي اهم مرحلة في هذا المجال نتمنى لك التوفيق ونسالك الدعاء. اخوكم المهندس حبيب الاسدي


----------



## virtualknight (8 يناير 2012)

شكرا على الشرح الوافي


----------

